# Hello everyone :)



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

My snow bengal, Yukiko and I are new members from the west coast of Canada  
This is an older pic of her but it shows her rosettes nicely. She's 4 years old and a real sweetie. So affectionate and fun-loving, she makes me smile and laugh every day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Here she is, chillin' on the bed. It's like camouflage for her. Yes I have leopard print pj's too!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jpludwick78 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful cat!


----------



## chenke (Jan 28, 2012)

She's beautiful and very exotic!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous. Bengals are so pretty!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to te forum! You have a very beautiful kitty! I'm also from the Vancouver area.

Random fact: we have the largest cat sanctuary in North America with over 700 cats, makes me proud to live here, haha.


----------



## Avs_entertainer (Dec 4, 2012)

what a gorgeous girl!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Pretty girl! She looks like she has some snow leopard in her!


----------



## ydeerod (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my word!! Yuki is adorbs! She looks like a little Ocelot!


----------



## PeoneJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful kitty!


----------



## newkitten (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, that is a beautiful cat!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the name,too!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

such a gorgeous cat! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yue4prez (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, she is quite the beautiful cat.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Yukiko is Japanese for snow child. I thought it fit her nicely. Wow I didn't know about the huge cat sanctuary here. I'm going to submit my application to volunteer with VOKRA. I just bought one of their calendars  lots of beautiful kitty pics in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

